# Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter



## Speedy 1.0 (6. März 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem es heute schon schön warm ist, möchte ich mich mal gerne ans wasserpflanzenzurückschneiden begeben 
Nur habe ich da eine frage: 
Was soll ich den genau wegschneiden von den pflanzen? Alles was braun ist oder kommt es da auf die jeweiligen wasserpflanzen an? Und wie hoch ober dem wasser soll ich diese abschneiden??


LG oli


----------



## Echinopsis (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Moin Oli,

ich würde grundsätzlich die Uferpflanzen die braun und vertrocknet sind zurückschneiden (ich habs gestern gemacht). Wenn nötig evtl Blätter oder abgestorbenes aus dem Teich fischen!
Was ich nicht machen würde sind Unterwasserpflanzen (die tot aussehen, aber wieder kommen) abfischen. Auch Papageienfedern usw würde ich nicht abschneiden! 
Viel verkehrt machen kannst Du nicht!
Stell doch mal ein Bild des aktuellen "Zustands" ein, wir wissen ja nicht genau was du am Teich an Pflanzen hast...

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Hey 
danke erstmal 
Also ich habe folgende pflanzen: Japanische __ Iris, Wasserschwertlilie, ufersegge, zebrabinse, __ wasserminze, __ rohrkolben, __ zwergbinse, __ blutweiderich, 

Die alle zurückschneiden also?!

Und die nicht: Tannenwedel, Seerose 'Alba'

LG oli!


----------



## Echinopsis (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Moin,

bei der Seerose kannst du die Blätter abfischen, musst du aber nicht.
Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund des "Radikalausputzens".
Da mein einer Teich fischlos ist putze ich nur das nötigste aus und überlasse den Rest der Natur. (ist noch eine Neuanlage).
In 1-2 Jahren werde ich dann wohl etwas extremer ausputzen dürfen, um noch die Wasserfläche zu sehen. 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Dr.J (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Moin,

also ich hab gestern meinem Teich einen "Kurzhaarschnitt" verpasst und alle verwelkten Grässen,... abgeschnitten. Jetzt schaut er aus wie sein Besitzer 
Nächste Woche mach ich mich ans Saubermachen der Kapillarsperre und sobald das Wasser wieder wärmer ist, geht es in den Teich. Die Pumpe muß auch mal saubergemacht werden.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Hey 

@Daniel: ja der natur überlassen ist bei einem so kleinen teich halt blöd weil dann gleich alles damit verdreckt ist 

@Jürgen: Auf wieviel hast du alles zurückgeschnitten?? 2-3 cm ober der Wasseroberfläche ca.??

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Christine (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Hallo Oli,

bei einigen musst Du vorsichtig sein, dass Du die Neuaustriebe nicht mit abrasierst! Also immer erst mal in das Büschel reinschauen. Bei mir z.B. sind die __ Iris und __ Schwertlilien teilweise schon aktiv.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

hey 
danke!
Ja und was ist mit so stängeln (von der zebrabinse z.B die unten grün sind aber bis oben dann wieder ganz dürr?? Abschneiden?

LG oli


----------



## Dr.J (6. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

2-3 cm über der Wasseroberfläche, ansonsten am Uferrand alle ratzeputz kahl. Meine "wertvollen" Pflanzen sind in den schmalen Beetbereichen um den Teich rum. Da hab ich natürlich nichts geschnippelt.


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Du hast ja schon richtig Frühlingsgefühle bekommen. Ich habe noch keine Lust etwas zu machen, ist mir zu kalt.


----------



## PeterBoden (21. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Hallo,

da will ich mich einmal gleich an Speedy anhängen mit einer Frage zu Simsen u.ä. Pflanzen welche in einer Tiefe von etwa -5 cm ... -20 cm stehen.
Im November hatte ich alle verdorrten Überwasserhalme so auf etwa 10 cm über Wasseroberfläche zurück geschnitten damit nicht soviel abgestorbenes Material hineinfällt und sich zersetzt.

Jetzt sind alle restlichen Halme unterwasser in Zersetzung (hellbraun, durchscheinend), lasst ihr es weiter so oder schneidet ihr alle ab und holt sie raus? Natürlich vorsichtig.


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Moin Peter,

die oft weichen, schon halb vermoderten Pflanzenteile lassen sich am besten mit der Hand rausrupfen.
Ich entferne immer alles, was braun und welk ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Habe jetzt die Tage auch meinen Frühjahrsputz gemacht.

Für alle Interessierten gibt es heute Abend einen Themenchatabend zum Thema Frühjahrsputz!


----------



## PeterBoden (21. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ich entferne immer alles, was braun und welk ist.



Na dann werde ich mal.......:gdaumen


----------



## Hagen78 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Bin Einsteiger und habe eine gute Übersicht zu jährlich wiederkehrende Aufgaben gefunden, vielleicht hilft die Euch ja weiter http://www.baumarkt.de/nxs/860///baumarkt/schablone1/Teichpflege-rund-ums-Jahr


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

hallo hagen 

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im forum bei den teichverrückten!



Hagen78 schrieb:


> Bin Einsteiger und habe eine gute Übersicht zu jährlich wiederkehrende Aufgaben gefunden,




ehrlich gesagt finde ich diese übersicht nicht gerade hilfreich! 
ich habe jetzt nicht jeden einzelnen monat gelesen, aber teilweise steht da ziemlicher blödsinn drin! beispiele?

_februrar: überprüfen sie ihren teich ..... auf evtl erkrankte fische und pflanzen :_ 
die meisten teiche sind im februar dick zugefroren, an eine überprüfung ist also gar nicht zu denken! und selbst wenn der teich aufgrund milder temperaturen eisfrei sein sollte, liegen die pflanzen noch im tiefsten winterschlaf. es ist also völlig unmöglich, die gesundheit dieser pflanzen zu überprüfen! 

_märz: jetzt ist der richtige zeitpunkt, pflanzen in ihren teich einzusetzen" _
das ist so allgemein gesagt schlicht quatsch! die im üblichen handel (baumarkt, gartenmärkte) erhältlichen pflanzen sind im gewächshaus vorgezogen (damit sie zum verkauf "nach was aussehen"), wenn man diese bei den derzeit noch sehr kühlen wassertemperaturen in den teich pflanzt, sind hohe verluste und schlechtes wachstum garantiert!

diese beiden monate jetzt nur mal als beispiele! ich denke einem einsteiger ist viel besser geholfen, wenn er sich hier im forum durch aufmerksames lesen und bei bedarf durch gezielte rückfragen informiert! 

und jetzt nimm mir bitte meine deutlichen worte nicht übel, aber wenn jemand sich hier neu anmeldet und in den ersten beiden beiträgen gleich für ein und die selbe webseite werbung macht, dann entsteht schon ein bisschen der verdacht, dass du dich hier nicht als teichfreund aktiv einbringen möchtest, sondern eben deine werbung an den mann oder die frau bringen...  sollte ich dir mit dieser einschätzung unrecht tun, täte es mir sehr leid, aber dieser gedanke drängt sich mir eben auf! zumal beide von dir verlinkten artikel auf dieser webseite alles andere als inhaltlich hilfreich und hochwertig sind!

wenn du also wirklich teichbauender einsteiger bist und dich gut informieren möchtest, bist du hier im forum sicher besser beraten als auf diesen baumarkt-seiten!


----------



## Eugen (23. März 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrückschnitt nach dem Winter*

Hallo Hagen



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ... aber wenn jemand sich hier neu anmeldet und in den ersten beiden beiträgen gleich für ein und die selbe webseite werbung macht, dann entsteht schon ein bisschen der verdacht, dass du dich hier nicht als teichfreund aktiv einbringen möchtest, sondern eben deine werbung an den mann oder die frau bringen.........aber dieser gedanke drängt sich mir eben auf! zumal beide von dir verlinkten artikel auf dieser webseite alles andere als inhaltlich hilfreich und hochwertig sind!



Das sind nix anderes als 2 Werbeprospekte mit eintsprechenden Aussagen.
Ab in die Tiefen des www. damit ! :evil


----------

